# Once Again the Rottle/ Roddie



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay I am very annoyed that my thread regarding the Rottweiler/ Poodle was closed
I startEd the thread as I had never heard of this mix before and was quite shocked at such a mix.
How the Crossbreed owners could have become so defensive is beyond me SO Before all the Paranoia starts re Designer Dogs I am not interested.
I have now googled and managed to get a pic of said cross SO What do you all think of the Rottle/ Roodle LOOK WISE ONLY THANKS
Rottle, Rottles, Rottweiler Standard Poodle Hybrid

ps If anyone has any more piccies I would be interested to see Thanks


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never heard of this mix before. To tell the truth, it isn't a bad looking dog.


----------



## PetArtist (Apr 9, 2009)

I own a crossbreed but I find this cross (and many others mentioned elsewhere) shocking. :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

To be honest i think it is a nice looking dog. But i have never heard of those two breeds being crossed before. 
Infact not two i would have put together myself to be honest but i guess each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

But wait, they come in miniature too!

Because we all know that mating a rottie with a mini poodle is a GREAT idea 

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

Cute but no thanks!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I really like the first 2 photos, but mainly because they look like rather heavy poodles so appeal to me. I dont like the tri colour one very much and I fail to see why the pup had to be docked so short (I am not anti docking in any way). I also dont like the way they are described as hybrid. I may be wrong here but I think hybrid describes something that isnt pure but can be bred true whereas these are cross breeds that can turn out looking like anything as can all cross breeds whether they have designer dog labels or not. And I am not against poodle crosses either in fact I love them.
So to summarise, yes I think some of those dogs are stunning, but I dont see the point in breeding them on purpose on the off chance you will produce one with those looks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Not for me I'm afraid,
I've not heard of this cross before,however nothing surprizes me anymore.

What is the actual reason for mixing these two breeds ? They are so different.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Not for me personally.

Do they have any idea of the temprament this dog will have? from which side?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Not for me. I'm not keen on the 'shaggy mutt' look and the vast majority of poodle crosses have this look.

It does concern me that people buy a dog primarily due to it's appearance though,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

My honest oppion is i think they look fine,before i saw the pictures i did think they wouldn't.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They remind me of a Russian Terrier - without the funny face
Looks like a powerful, stocky poodle - quite handsome really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

i think they look but didnt think they would to be honest


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they are quite cute, Very strange mix tho not something i would personally want to own


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I actually think, looks wise, it is a bonnie dog.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Not my type of dog, but thats proverbly cause im not very keen on poodles, and they have quite a poodle resemblance.
It's the first time i have heard about this type of cross.
Is it me or are people just crossing 2 types of dogs and giveing them a fancy name and getting lots of money outa a mongral? There are plenty of cross breads and pure breads with out breading more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Remember that the pictures on DBI are only of a couple of dogs. The pictures I posted on the first page are the same cross, they look completely different. There is no way to guarantee each dog of that particular cross will look the same, or have the same features or temperament. It's a lottery - the pups could take on traits from either parents or a combination of both.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

smeagle said:


> But wait, they come in miniature too!
> 
> Because we all know that mating a rottie with a mini poodle is a GREAT idea
> 
> Not my cup of tea.


LOL Of cause they come in miniature too. Poodles come in three sizes, toy, miniature and standard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> LOL Of cause they come in miniature too. Poodles come in three sizes, toy, miniature and standard.


I know poodles come in three sizes - I just assumed that the rotty x poodle was a Standard poodle, because it was closest to the rotty in size.

But I just found a website selling "Roodles" and they breed them by crossing rotties with miniature poodles :nonod:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

smeagle said:


> I know poodles come in three sizes - I just assumed that the rotty x poodle was a Standard poodle, because it was closest to the rotty in size.
> 
> But I just found a website selling "Roodles" and they breed them by crossing rotties with miniature poodles :nonod:


How the hell does that happen?? the difference in the size of both dogs, poor poodle.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they're beautiful, the black and tan with the curly coat is such a strange combination, but it does look surprisingly good. If I saw a dog like this in rescue, i'd be happy to take it on (obviously depending on it's personality), but I wouldn't actively go out and search for one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Not for me thanks! They dont look too bad but..well..no!

Really what a strange idea to mix those dogs together


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't heard of this mix either and personally wouldn't have one, but when I was little there were allsorts of different cross breeds around and people just accepted them, whatever! Is it more now that we have better means of communications and media that we hear about different things and make bigger issues of them? It didn't matter 40 years ago so why should it matter now? Mongrels were mongrels - cross breeds were cross breeds and the only similarity was that people loved the then, as they love them now. Regardless, they are animals wanting care and love... is it their fault they were bred? It's down to choice again.

This may have been a deliberate cross - a means for making money or it may have been an irresponsibly caused accident due to any number of reasons, including a means to make money; although personally I would think they'd be difficult to sell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

ally said:


> This may have been a deliberate cross - a means for making money or it may have been an irresponsibly caused accident due to any number of reasons, including a means to make money; although personally I would think they'd be difficult to sell.


Ally, there is a big puppy farmer where I live who is breeding them (they have them available to buy via their website) along with a few other popular crosses.

I would think they would be hard to find homes for too!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

They're cute but I do think it's a strange mix.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smeagle said:


> there is a big puppy farmer where I live who is breeding them (they have them available to buy via their website) along with a few other popular crosses.


 what's their website? Name & shame them to all of us! That's disgusting


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> what's their website? Name & shame them to all of us! That's disgusting


They are in Australia. I can PM you the website link if you like, I don't want to give them any extra advertising or traffic by posting the link on a public forum.

Unfortunately in my country there are a few puppy farmers who have gone online and you can buy puppies direct from their website. They breed 1000s of dogs a year, some make the website, others are supplied to pet stores and sent overseas.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smeagle said:


> They are in Australia. I can PM you the website link if you like, I don't want to give them any extra advertising or traffic by posting the link on a public forum.
> 
> Unfortunately in my country there are a few puppy farmers who have gone online and you can buy puppies direct from their website. They breed 1000s of dogs a year, some make the website, others are supplied to pet stores and sent overseas.


That's terrible  what do they do....do they send them to you when you buy them or do you have to go and pick them up? I cant believe buying a pup can be as easy as buying a pair of jeans online, no wonder rescues are in the state they're in!

Good point about the advertising, but please do send me the link


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> That's terrible  what do they do....do they send them to you when you buy them or do you have to go and pick them up? I cant believe buying a pup can be as easy as buying a pair of jeans online, no wonder rescues are in the state they're in!
> 
> Good point about the advertising, but please do send me the link


Have PM'd you some 

No, most of them don't want people coming out to their breeding facilities. If they do allow them, they have open days or inspections by appointment only so they can clean up the dogs and kennels.

All of them are located in the country, intentionally hours away from the city so it is difficult for people to go out there.

Most of them do it this way: they advertise the litters available on their website, you click on the link and it tells you what puppies are available. Some will let you complete an order online and they call you to confirm it and others require you to email them and order via email.

ETA: Once you have paid for the pup, they put it on a plane and you collect it from your nearest airport.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smeagle said:


> Have PM'd you some
> 
> No, most of them don't want people coming out to their breeding facilities. If they do allow them, they have open days or inspections by appointment only so they can clean up the dogs and kennels.
> 
> ...


That sucks.....i'd definately want to see where my dog was coming from! I couldn't imagine not visiting the breeder or wherever I got the pup from, but I suppose it's because i'm aware of puppy farms, people who don't know about them probably won't think about it...i'd love to be able to educate people on them


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont like the look personally, the rottie is a handsome dog, love the look of the standard poodle but not together they are lovely in their own rights, PLEASE STOP!!!!!!!!! playing about with them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

See the thing is some people actually think it's normal to buy a puppy in this manner,we all know it's wrong and not the correct way to do it but unsuspecting first time dog owners may not.

Do you have any websites in Australia warning of the dangers of buying like this,we have a few online in the UK which names puppy farms...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> See the thing is some people actually think it's normal to buy a puppy in this manner,we all know it's wrong and not the correct way to do it but unsuspecting first time dog owners may not.
> 
> Do you have any websites in Australia warning of the dangers of buying like this,we have a few online in the UK which names puppy farms...


Yep we do 

But unfortunately people will chose to believe what they want to believe. Some people chose to be ignorant, or they think that because the breeder they are buying from has a nice website it means they are ok. Some people know about puppy farms, but don't know how to identify them, and some puppy farmers are pretty cluey about making themselves sound legitimate.

It is hard to educate people on a wider level - for example, there is a bill going through the government at the moment that is trying to stop the sale of animals in pet stores. In response, pet stores that sell animals put signs in their shop window saying their puppies don't come from puppy farms, and people actually to believe them! Of course they aren't going to admit they where they buy their "stock" from!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd like to ask anyone with pedigree dogs, how your breed came about - which breeds (or types) were mixed together centuries ago to define your current breed's looks and temperaments? 

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

alphadog said:


> I'd like to ask anyone with pedigree dogs, how your breed came about - which breeds (or types) were mixed together centuries ago to define your current breed's looks and temperaments?
> 
> .


You may want to start a new thread,as I believe it's taking this one off topic


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

smeagle said:


> Yep we do
> 
> But unfortunately people will chose to believe what they want to believe. Some people chose to be ignorant, or they think that because the breeder they are buying from has a nice website it means they are ok. Some people know about puppy farms, but don't know how to identify them, and some puppy farmers are pretty cluey about making themselves sound legitimate.
> 
> It is hard to educate people on a wider level - for example, there is a bill going through the government at the moment that is trying to stop the sale of animals in pet stores. In response, pet stores that sell animals put signs in their shop window saying their puppies don't come from puppy farms, and people actually to believe them! Of course they aren't going to admit they where they buy their "stock" from!


Thanks for your post,it's really hard trying to make people aware isn't it,some people you just can't educate no matter how hard you try.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> You may want to start a new thread,as I believe it's taking this one off topic


Yeah, I see your point  it just seems strange to me that people are so critical of cross breeding, when virtually all breeds were, at one point or another, cross bred.

Anyways, I'll shut up now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

alphadog said:


> Yeah, I see your point  it just seems strange to me that people are so critical of cross breeding, when virtually all breeds were, at one point or another, cross bred.
> 
> Anyways, I'll shut up now!


Without wanting to enter in this conversation again (LOL) that's simply not the case with all breeds, and with the ones who were outcrossed initially, it was done very differently and for very different reason than crossbreeding is done today. It's not really comparable because the way it was done, and the reasons it was done for, are miles apart from what is happening today.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Kinda cute not my sorta dog really but I had heard of this because I'm forever looking at dogbreedinfo.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

alphadog said:


> Yeah, I see your point  it just seems strange to me that people are so critical of cross breeding, when virtually all breeds were, at one point or another, cross bred.
> 
> Anyways, I'll shut up now!


It is such a different issue it is really not worth getting into it all over again  ..dangerous territory.....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

smeagle said:


> Without wanting to enter in this conversation again (LOL) that's simply not the case with all breeds, and with the ones who were outcrossed initially, it was done very differently and for very different reason than crossbreeding is done today. It's not really comparable because the way it was done, and the reasons it was done for, are miles apart from what is happening today.


THANKYOU SMEADLE!!!!!!!!!!!! someone else talking sense.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> My honest oppion is i think they look fine,before i saw the pictures i did think they wouldn't.


Yeah I was surprised when I saw them piccies. They look like they have took the look of the Poodle more than the Rottie


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

smeagle said:


> Ally, there is a big puppy farmer where I live who is breeding them (they have them available to buy via their website) along with a few other popular crosses.
> 
> I would think they would be hard to find homes for too!


Wow Smeagle is that here int he UK and is there a link? That pic of the Mini one you posted looks marked like a Phantom Poodle
Ooops edited to add Just read rest of posts and realised its Australia. Does anyone know of Breeders of these dogs in UK?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I see the Roodles are curly coated does that mean the curly coat is a dominant gene and that when you breed a poodle to just about anything, you always get a curly coat?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I see the Roodles are curly coated does that mean the curly coat is a dominant gene and that when you breed a poodle to just about anything, you always get a curly coat?


no you dont. And only some of the roodles are curly coated.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, Blitz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the look of the these, id definatly consider having one if we were looking for a doggy, they are bootiful


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the look of these dogs and personally I think they would be quite nice pets. Anyone who knows rotties well know what devoted family pets they are, mine is just like a black and tan lab!
I saw some advertised in the UK recently but looked nothing like these, nowhere near as curly but I suppose the breeder of these (whose website I have come across in the past) will only show the desirables (as most people wanting a poodle x will want the curly coat).

I have a rottie, I love rotties, I love poodles but my next dog will be a poodle. I think a lot of the poodle crosses out there are beautiful dogs but I like the originals best.


----------



## bigpants40 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think they look great. It seems like a good cross as you get a bright Rottie which doesnt shed- perfect!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

but it might shed


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

As an owner of a Mongrel with some Rottie in there my eyes were drawn to this thread. Although the poodle/ Rot cross just looks like a larger/ heavy poodle if that makes sense. I do find it really interesting looking up Rottie mixes - Wandering what Millie could be.

I do wander of the ethics of Millies breeding - it blatently c**p :-( allot of peole are against crossbreeding in general- ive even had members of the public make comments on how bad I am buying her and ruining the breed :frown: Have to admit id never have paid for a puppy of such breeding. Harsh thing to say as I love Millie dearly but I cant hide from the fact we have no idea of parentage / health issues etc and I do believe the Rottie is an amazing breed in its own right. 

A rot/ poodle isnt for me


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really don't like the look of it.......


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh my - what a flippin' cross!  Personally, I don't like the mix at all.

Nothing wrong with Poodles, but why on this earth would anyone want to cross a Poodle with a Rottweiler - it could only be for money, because a Rottweiler is capable of anything, the sky is your limit when you own a Rottie, crossing it with a Poodle (or any other breed) won't add anything, except a curly coat - oh, and lots of dosh for the unscrupulous money grabbing, self centred idiot who put the mix together in the first place without a thought of the characteristics of said mix.

Have a Rottie  or have a Poodle. They're both intelligent, super dogs, both have fantastic characters, there is simply no need to cross them.

Arrgghh, people....


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

> Nothing wrong with Poodles, but why on this earth would anyone want to cross a Poodle with a Rottweiler - it could only be for money, because a Rottweiler is capable of anything, the sky is your limit when you own a Rottie, crossing it with a Poodle (or any other breed) won't add anything, except a curly coat - oh, and lots of dosh for the unscrupulous money grabbing, self centred idiot who put the mix together in the first place without a thought of the characteristics of said mix.
> 
> Have a Rottie or have a Poodle. They're both intelligent, super dogs, both have fantastic characters, there is simply no need to cross them.


Wellll. I'm sure you're right and it's a money making venture. The whole concept of puppy farms is abhorrent in the extreme but just maybe there's a silver lining in the dark cloud....

Poodle MHC DLA Class II Haplotypes Is an ongoing study into the MHC haplotypes of poodles. It's found 19 in Standard Poodles so far and it's investigated samples from some far-flung poodles.

http://www.georgehapp.com/Refs/Kennedy2002.pdf. Is one of the many studies that mentions Rottie MNC haplotypes. The studies that I've seen mention 2/3 haplotypes in Rotties.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/... parent breeds??? Well they may well have....


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't like it either, ruins two super breeds. Not anti crosses as you can tell but some make good mixes and this isn't one of them!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I just don't see the point. 

My two crosses are gundog crosses. They are working dogs - they have a purpose. 

My other cross was an accident many moons ago.

What point is there crossing a rottie and a poodle? We all know the "none shedding" isn't true because that is the same with the Labradoodles (which I see a point to because they are both gundogs - or poodles were once upon a time)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I dunno I think they look kinda funny and the last one looks like a schnauzer.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Kinda cute but some of them are abit too floofy for me. I usually like poodle crosses coz you often get that nice shaggy dog coat (also poodles are lovely versatile dogs) but Im not sure that cross was a good idea.
Im a big fan of crossbreeds...but only when they make sense in size and personality.


----------



## Tracy sue Sapp (Nov 25, 2016)

ps 







*this is a rottle or roodle or rottiepoo .... beautiful*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tracy sue Sapp said:


> ps
> View attachment 291343
> *this is a rottle or roodle or rottiepoo .... beautiful*


Looks like a Gordon Setter to me


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm. Looks like a Gordon Setter cross to me personally. Head shape not right IMO.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread is 7 years old!!!!!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> This thread is 7 years old!!!!!


 I know, fun isn't it hahahahahahah!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like an overcoated spaniel.

Why not just a long haired rottie?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Looks like an overcoated spaniel.
> 
> Why not just a long haired rottie?


Because Long Haired Rotties don't look like this. They have the shape of a Rottweiler, the build of a Rottweiler, the temperament of a Rottweiler, in-fact, they ARE Rottweilers, just with longer coats...  Plenty of them around, ask Mr. Google to show you one.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

8tansox said:


> Because Long Haired Rotties don't look like this. They have the shape of a Rottweiler, the build of a Rottweiler, the temperament of a Rottweiler, in-fact, they ARE Rottweilers, just with longer coats...  Plenty of them around, ask Mr. Google to show you one.


Oh i know, i know two of them.

It seems that crossing with poodles seems to be done to create a shaggy coat. Or for reasons i cant figure out.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Oh i know, i know two of them.
> 
> It seems that crossing with poodles seems to be done to create a shaggy coat. *Or for reasons i cant figure out*.


Could be purely and simple greed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

People will seemingly cross anything with poodles for the novely value & saleability.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> It seems that crossing with poodles seems to be done to create a shaggy coat. Or for reasons i cant figure out.


IKR?
I love nothing more than a nice slick, wash and wear coat that needs no maintenance. Why shaggy is better I will never understand....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bit shocked today, actually saw a couple of pure Poodles


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Bit shocked today, actually saw a couple of pure Poodles


I see a couple every day, in fact I can see them now!


----------



## rott123z (Nov 6, 2018)

sallyanne said:


> Not for me I'm afraid,
> I've not heard of this cross before,however nothing surprizes me anymore.
> 
> What is the actual reason for mixing these two breeds ? They are so different.


the poodle is super smart and highly trainable so is the rottweiler poodles arent really protective dogs we have a standard and hes a big baby however our rott is super protective one of the perks is a dog that can protect a family but is also hypo alergenic and less clumsy but still incredibly smart and good with kids


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Crossing a non shedding breed with a heavy shedder does *not* automatically create ''hypoallergenic" puppies.
Crossing two different breeds of any sort does not guarantee the desirable traits from both will be passed down


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rott123z said:


> the poodle is super smart and highly trainable so is the rottweiler poodles arent really protective dogs we have a standard and hes a big baby however our rott is super protective one of the perks is a dog that can protect a family but is also hypo alergenic and less clumsy but still incredibly smart and good with kids


They may well not all be like that though. Breed traits aren't necessarily diluted half and half. You could easily end up with one that's clumsy and quite possibly taller than a full Rott, needs a fortune spent at the groomer, thick as a plank and edgy with kids.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

rott123z said:


> the poodle is super smart and highly trainable so is the rottweiler poodles arent really protective dogs we have a standard and hes a big baby however our rott is super protective one of the perks is a dog that can protect a family but is also hypo alergenic and less clumsy but still incredibly smart and good with kids


Gosh you've dragged up an ancient thread.

If you want a Tri-colour dog with "hypo allergenic" qualities, which are never guaranteed with a crossbreed, then find a Poodle breeder who has Phantoms.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> Crossing a non shedding breed with a heavy shedder does *not* automatically create ''hypoallergenic" puppies.
> Crossing two different breeds of any sort does not guarantee the desirable traits from both will be passed down
> 
> View attachment 374841


Say it louder for the people in the back


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Where ever do these people get the idea that any animal can be hypoallergenic! You can be allergic to an animal because of saliva, fur or dander. If your 100% wanting to have a dog then you can get tested and find out which one (or more) of the 3 is whats causing your reaction! That way you could at least learn to live with a dog by avoiding which it is. As an extra aside, My OH who is asthmatic owned his old corgi cross BITCH for 18 years with no problems, he took on a rescue DOG cocker spaniel & ended up having an asthma attack! We have only bitches, we go to my sisters, she has 2 DOGS, within an hour he has hives come up, the same happens if we go to a friends who has a dog! No I never heard of that one either but he is proof of it.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Another ancient thread dragged up by misinformed people...

Poodles are great, rotties are great, you can't guarantee that a mix of the two will be great because they are totally different breeds. Get one or the other, or preferably neither if you have no idea of how genetics and breeding works...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bunnygeek said:


> Gosh you've dragged up an ancient thread.
> 
> If you want a Tri-colour dog with "hypo allergenic" qualities, which are never guaranteed with a crossbreed, then find a Poodle breeder who has Phantoms.


I really love the phantom & sable poodles, if it weren't for the high maintenance coats I'd love a poodle in any of the 3 sizes


----------

